# HELP~~~Newborn lamb is limp, unresponsive, wet mouth, HELP



## secuono (Jun 17, 2013)

New lamb born last night is not moving, cannot stand, limp, just wants to sleep, eyes kept closed. Mouth has drool all over it. 
HELP??!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jun 17, 2013)

Is a vet out totally of the question? This sounds serious.

Hows her temp? Is she breathing OK?...If there is a lot of fluid, can you suction her mouth to get the fluid out of the way? 

Was she doing OK right after birth? Is there anything else you can tell us?


----------



## secuono (Jun 17, 2013)

So, found out it might be Watery mouth disease. Gave her an enema, lots of tiny poo clusters came out. The other sister is a bit off, gave her one, too. Two long, black poos came out of her. Been milking mom and was able to feed the sick sister about 6 cc of milk. She's perked up some, trying to stand and such, but still really weak. She's dehydrated, skin doesn't snap back. 
Anything OTC I can get for her? How much and how often should I be giving her milk?


She's breathing a bit faster than her sister is, not as fast as the adults are [its hot out]. Haven't checked her temp yet, I'll look for our thermometer. I washed off her chin. 
She was the one being cleaned the most by mom last night, other was walking about, covered in the yellow, fairly dry when I got there. Both followed mom when she wandered, slept when I put them in the hay in the pen. She had moved about 2ft from where I laid them down last night. She has a cut on her pelvis bone, over the tip next to her butt, her tail is also bruised, so mom must of stepped on her at some point. Don't know if the vet will come out or if I should just bring the lamb in to them.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 17, 2013)

Possibly, the sick lamb never sucked after she was born? Did you see them both sucking?  Is her mouth cooler than your skin temp.? I think it sounds like she never got anything to eat, and if that is the case you are doing good to milk the colostrum from the ewe and feed it to her!!!! If she wont suck the bottle, you would have to tube her, I would feed a new lamb every 2-3 hours, milk from her mother if possible!!!
Poor little thing! I hope she makes it!!!!


----------



## secuono (Jun 17, 2013)

Both of their temps is 101.4
We'll call the sick one A and the other that's been up since I found them B.
A is now wanting to suckle from the syringe I'm using to feed her, using the teat is too hard for her. 
B is up and following mom for milk, drinking anytime mom will stay still.


----------



## secuono (Jun 17, 2013)

There was no milk the hour and 30min I was out there last night, but full udders.


----------



## secuono (Jun 17, 2013)

Pics of them when I first found them.
A was along the wall not moving. 
B was up and moving.


----------



## secuono (Jun 17, 2013)

A is weaker again.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jun 17, 2013)

You can get fluids to give subQ from the vet or farm stores if you can't get enough fluids in orally. You can also try a B complex injection, for energy. Karo syrup orally can also be used for energy.

I would really try and get a vets opinion though. 

Have you checked to make sure the wax plug is out of both of moms teats? I saw you got some colostrum so maybe you already checked them.  I checked Georgias and one side was clear, but the other I had to try to clear ( much harder than I think I should have), but once the plug was clear the colostrum came quickly and easily.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 17, 2013)

I had two lambs with these same symptoms back in 2010. Both didn't make it (then again with the first lamb I found him too late...I called the vet and 15 min later he was gone and with the second lamb I knew he wasn't gonna make it so I just let him be). Is lamb A making any bizarre movements? Moving the head back, paddling with the legs, etc...? That's how mine were. Still don't know exactly what caused it, but my guess was a nutritional deficiency due to the ewes not consuming a mineral (my ewes and the purebred Babydolls were separated into a separate paddock that didn't have a mineral whereas the main flock was in the main part of the barn that had the mineral and all those lambs were healthy). Same thing happened last year...I hand fed Ali mineral (she was the only one that would walk up to me) and she had two healthy babies and Ciqala never got any and she had a stillborn and a 'sick' lamb.

Do you have a mineral out for your sheep? That may be the issue..a nutritional deficiency rather than a disease.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 17, 2013)

No experience at all and no hints or tips for you...but I know you love your lambies...and all I can offer is hugs to you   I love my lambies and sheepies too and I would be a stressed out nut case with this...so sorry you are having this trouble


----------



## secuono (Jun 17, 2013)

I tried to get the plugs out last night, didn't work. Both open now, but not much milk is coming out. 
Lamb A has started being weak with her head, she lifts it and goes too high and ends up wobbling straight up. I got sheep milk replacer, A drank about 2 tablespoons worth  willingly, then stopped. 
Gave lamb B her bottle and she drank 10 fl oz total, she's now full and not sunken in around the loin. Lamb A is still sunken in, going to bring her into the house, give both some electrolytes.


Should I leave lamb B with mom, even though she isn't expressing much milk? Do you think drinking 6 cc milk every now and then over night will be enough for B or bring her into the house as well? I want them to be with mom as much as possible.


----------



## secuono (Jun 17, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> No experience at all and no hints or tips for you...but I know you love your lambies...and all I can offer is hugs to you   I love my lambies and sheepies too and I would be a stressed out nut case with this...so sorry you are having this trouble


Thanks.


----------



## secuono (Jun 17, 2013)

There's a coagulated/old blood smell coming off her. She's in the house now, swelling from where the mom stepped and cut her has grew, shown in picture.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 17, 2013)

awwwww...poor little lambie   Wonder if when the mama stepped on her she damaged the little one's spinal cord?  Poor little baby...poor you!


----------



## secuono (Jun 17, 2013)

She's more hydrated than before. The hydration seems to be making the cut bleed more. Still sleeping, but wiggling a bit in her sleep, to get more comfortable I guess. 


Can mixed milk replacer be stored in the fridge or should I dump and make a new batch each time?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 17, 2013)

I've used the powder colostrum supplement  when ewes didn't appear to have enough milk and I bottle fed them and put them back with mom...and our package said it was safe to keep the mixed stuff for 24 hours.  Not sure what you are using...I put it in the fridge and heated it the next morning.  

Hope she'll be okay!!!!  Guess you have a long night ahead of you


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 17, 2013)

:/


----------



## secuono (Jun 17, 2013)

Lamb A, the sick one, got stepped on and has bad bruising, no way I would leave her out there again to have her stomach stepped and crushed. 
Mom is not giving out enough milk for lamb B to fill her belly. 

I have nothing to tube her with, thinnest tube I own is half inch, and that is way too wide.


----------



## secuono (Jun 17, 2013)

Lamb A's temp is 102.5. But no change in sleeping all the time and not wanting to drink.


----------



## woodsie (Jun 17, 2013)

I have used colostrum replacer to top up a triplet....we made sure she nursed twice from mom and then fed her for 36 hours with the colostrum replacer. Can you get her to take some from a syringe? Maybe add some thamine if you have it to get her going, never done it however, might want to research further.


----------



## secuono (Jun 18, 2013)

Lamb A didn't make it. 

Lamb B is up and moving, but not replying to mom's calls. Mom is looking for the other lamb, too. Fed her most of her bottle and left her with mom.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 18, 2013)

Sometimes no matter what we try it just ins't meant to be. I am sorry. Hope lamb B does well.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 18, 2013)

So sorry about lambie A


----------



## secuono (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks like mom is finally releasing enough milk, B's tummy was semi-full when I went out with a half bottle. She drank most of it and went to take a nap. Mom and the other original ewe decided to have a little argument over who's top sheep, can't call it a fight, lol. 
Yesterday, mom took B, calling her Lambie, over to where the flock was, which was in the pony's pasture. Not a good idea when the pony likes to chew and chase things. Pup tried to get the pony to screw off with barking, snapping and chasing, but that only got the pony more playful. =/  Had to run over there and chase the pony some before he chilled out and stayed back. Shooed the sheep back over to the mare's pasture, she only gets grumpy when the sheep try to steal her grain [I rarely give it, so she's very safe around them]. Had to lock mom and baby up and made their pen a bit larger with some grass in it. 
Woke up and the dumb 3mo ram lamb had scared himself into mom's pen, then freaked out and got back out when I found him. Decided to shrink the pony's pasture, since he's fat and not eating all the green. Got 3 wires up, need to back it with some field fencing I have so the sheep cannot go in.


----------



## secuono (Jun 21, 2013)

Editing, Blanka is actually the 8 year old, the other ewe is the 10yr old. Opps.


----------

